# Keswick Lakeside Car Park.



## Wooie1958 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a mate who`s going up to Keswick tomorrow in his motorhome and he asked if i knew what the parking was like at the Lakeside Car Park in Keswick ?

Personally i don`t know but i said i`d ask on here as i`m sure there are members who regularly go there.

It is purely daytime parking and he will not be wanting to spend the night there.

He has a 7 m motorhome and wants to know if there`s anywhere he can " overhang " so as to only occupy 1 bay ?

He also has a Blue Badge and wants to know if it`s free or is it the extra hour on top of what`s paid that some councils operate ?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> I have a mate who`s going up to Keswick tomorrow in his motorhome and he asked if i knew what the parking was like at the Lakeside Car Park in Keswick ?
> 
> Personally i don`t know but i said i`d ask on here as i`m sure there are members who regularly go there.
> 
> ...



If it's the one next to the theatre on the lake I have stopped there on numerous occasions including overnighting in my recently sold 6.5 metre c class.
I just overhung the rear onto the grass but to be honest numerous others didn't bother and had no problems. I would suggest your friend gets there early as it's always busy regardless of what day of the week it is.
When overnighting I tend to arrive after 10.00 pm as the carpark is empty after the theatre customers have left. I then get a parking ticket early next morning and spend the day in Keswick.
I cannot help regarding blue badge charges, sorry.


----------



## myshell (Oct 15, 2016)

*Keswick Lakeside Parking*

Hi Wooie, Tell your mate if he has any trouble parking on the lakeside car park to try the rugby club just down the road, I have parked there a few times in the past and as far as I recall it cost less than a fiver for the day.
regards
Phil


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot folks   :wave:    apparently he is planning on getting there at approx 9am and will be leaving between 6 & 7pm.


----------

